# Nico is here



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

White, fluffly and gives your face lots of wet kisses, but Nico is not a maltese. Noreaster Nico pulled into town this morning. Snow rates of 2 inches an hour, which even for us New Englanders is a lot. We are expecting 12-18 inches by this evening. There is probably 5 inches already on the ground. School cancelled, great day to look over seed catalogs and plan for Spring. At least it is snow and not ice like it was last week.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Woo hoo! Snow day!
I love it when the Governor encourages us to stay home from work!
Have a fun day Walter. Does Lucky like to play in the snow?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

No, but I will bundle him up and bring him to visit a neighbor later on. He is carried - the snow is over his head now. Can you believe that last time I looked at the radar, Plymouth was getting rain - what fun is that.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

It sounds like you have a lot more snow on the ground there than we do here in Central Mass. This will be our first big storm of the season.
The past few years we just haven't had as many big storms as we used to have.
All the kids on the South Shore will be very disappointed to have rain! At least they have the day off from school.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

For a change it's not us getting snow. It's bright and sunny here today....cold at minus 11 but at least it's sunny. This is the first we have seen any sun in a couple of months.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

DD sent some fantastically beautiful pictures from Amherst today! She & DH are going to work in a cross-country ski run---she LOVES the snow---and although I don't the pictures were heavenly! 
Have fun staying in & give that boy some special play time---he will love having you home!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks like a real blizzard! We haven't had snow here this year, at least not yet!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I wonder how many read your subject title and thought that maybe Luck had a new brother! LOL

That's a lot of snow. Happy for you though that you have a day off from work. Looks like you might have tomorrow off, too.

I love Alexa. She forecast Ashburn with possibly 0.4 inches of snow for today. That's 0.4 ... not four inches. LOL She also said we might have snow flurries. No snow. But I did see about three snow flurrs before going into Target this morning. Yes, snow flurrs ... they didn't even look like full blown flurries. LOL

Yesterday it was over 70 degrees in Ashburn. At 3am this morning ... it was 53 degrees outside. Alexa just said (now at 3:15PM) it is 34 degrees ... with a possible abundance of snow flurries ... and, with a low of 21 degrees. The weather is so unpredictable. Yesterday Snowball had a walk with not even a tee shirt on. Today, no walk ... and he wore his little winter coat just for the ride in the car.

Walter, enjoy your day off. I suppose you might go out there to shovel snow or use the snow blower. Luck will be happy to have you home with him though. Snuggle up with him and stay warm. Maybe between looking at your seed catalogs ... you can take some pictures of the snow, too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It looks like a cosy snowy day. I was at my parents last weekend and couldn't drive back on Monday due to a storm (I did try but turned back after an hour of driving). I drove on Tuesday, much better driving. Then Wednesday nite, it was so windy, ice pellets and then freezing rain/rain. More freezing rain tomorrow nite. I really want a snow day!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It was a nice day. The person who takes care of Luck fell last week and is pretty banged up and has a hairline fracture in her clavicle. So she is not getting out. We went over and I cleared her driveway and walk and created a path for her dog. Luck was inside with her, running around her house. In fact, he's been playing all day long. Don't think I've seen him this active in a very very long time . It's been almost nonstop. The great thing about living in New England is that we had 12 inches of snow stopped around 3 o'clock and all the roads are now clear and it's as if nothing happened except this beautiful white blanket on everything .


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

We're getting a storm up here in Nova Scotia, too. Based on the location... it may have traveled up here in the jetstream and be the same storm!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

LittleOlivia said:


> We're getting a storm up here in Nova Scotia, too. Based on the location... it may have traveled up here in the jetstream and be the same storm!


Same storm. It has moved out here, Boston is still getting some snow.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We had the storm most of the day here too, Walter. They expected about 12" but seems we got about 9 or 10. Jim had off so we had a nice day together and I was catching up with work. And Tyler....well he got a special toy last night and he was having a very fun time with it.
THANK YOU WALTER AND LUCK!!!:chili::chili: The moose is adorable and perfect for us since we have seen moose near our house in VT. So now Tyler has one of his very own in NYC!!! It's really cute. I'm giving his beard (Moosie not Tyler) a haircut though. Just kind of strange looking...I never saw beards on our moose and I'm afraid he might chew on it and swallow some. Didn't get a photo yet but will work on it. Thank you for Tyler's B'day/Valentine's Day (both the same day) present. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad Moosie made its way to the city through the snow. I have not seen moose here. One of the big problems we have is with deer and snowstorms. The deer wander everywhere including the roads. Ironically the biggest travel hazard is around Thanksgiving. Wild turkeys are everywhere especially the roads. Farmers cut down their corn at the end of the season and the remains of the stalk and seeds attract turkeys. Can't tell you how many times traffic is stopped on 7 for turkey crossing. Lots of corn fields along 7.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

DD's university had a snow day but she doesn't have classes on Thursday so she did not get an unusual reprieve. It was, however, very beautiful! 
I am glad for your pet sitter that you could be of help---everyone needs a friend like you.
BTW: what kind of garden seed did you settle on? When can you start to plant or do you start the seed inside?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Peas go in as soon as I can dig up the ground. Usually the end of March. They will survive frosts and snow storms fine. Onions and spinach in April, then the bulk of stuff late April and early June. I usually start seeds for artichoke, tomatoes, peppers. Then buy additional peppers because I can never have enough. Likewise I start herbs. My garden is a sea of parsley - I can not get enough of the stuff.

How does your daughter like the Pioneer Valley? They are about 2 weeks ahead of us in framing/gardening.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I wonder how many read your subject title and thought that maybe Luck had a new brother! LOL
> 
> :HistericalSmiley:I did!!!!!! LOL:HistericalSmiley:
> Sorry to hear about your neighbor....hope she is going to be ok.
> Sweet of you to clear a path for her doggie:aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LittleOlivia said:


> We're getting a storm up here in Nova Scotia, too. Based on the location... it may have traveled up here in the jetstream and be the same storm!




Welcome fellow Canadian, we are basically neighbors.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Peas go in as soon as I can dig up the ground. Usually the end of March. They will survive frosts and snow storms fine. Onions and spinach in April, then the bulk of stuff late April and early June. I usually start seeds for artichoke, tomatoes, peppers. Then buy additional peppers because I can never have enough. Likewise I start herbs. My garden is a sea of parsley - I can not get enough of the stuff.
> 
> How does your daughter like the Pioneer Valley? They are about 2 weeks ahead of us in framing/gardening.



Wow I am so jealous of your early spring, more like late May here for onions - I've only planted them once with not much success.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

*Niko's brother Orson*

Niko's brother Orsen arrived this morning - another 18 inches. It is really coming down out there.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I Skyped w/my MASS DD last night & she showed me the piled up snow outside her window & on their balcony---18 more inches is almost over my head! Yikes. Stay safe Walter.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I Skyped w/my MASS DD last night & she showed me the piled up snow outside her window & on their balcony---18 more inches is almost over my head! Yikes. Stay safe Walter.


We have had more snow, but not lately. It is gorgeous. It is just unusual for us to have storms this close to each. Everything looks so beautiful and clean.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I heard about the 2nd storm. I miss the snow. I'm sure it's breathtakingly beautiful at your house Walter!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

No offense but this Chicagoan is more than happy to let the east coasters have the fame and snow fortune this year! Stay safe, everyone!


----------

